# Tampons and infertility



## nugget

Hi ladies!

I've tried the no-alcohol, organic regime...no luck so far. I've just read from a chinese medicine book that they do not recommend us "un-X Files" women to use tampons. This is due to the chemicals in them which may leave a residue and also the physical impact of them on the internal tissue - which may be detrimental to us conceiving... Just wondered what everyone thought - or am I behind the times and you ladies already know about this and have the pads out every month anyway? Can't say like using them very much - but if its another idea I'm all for trying it for a while!?? Thoughts please!!


----------



## taff

Hi Nugget,

I was interested in your post, as I have often wondered whether Tampons hinder fertility, and will be watching this topic to see what other ladies think about it.

As it had crossed my mind before whether Tampons play any role in IF, I have tried to cut down on using them.  Although, I am usually very heavy during the first few days and thus have to use Tampons and pads combined just to ensure I don't have any embarrassing moments. 

But, if there is evidence out there that Tampons are detrimental in our quests for babies, then I would prefer to not use them at all, and stay at home during the first few days of AF.

Looking forward to hearing more comments on this,

Cheers
Taff
x


----------



## saphy75

very interesting nugget. although i have never been able to use tampons myself, maybe you girls should give them a miss for a while after all you never know  

pam xx


----------



## alwayssunny

has anyone heard any other information on this fact?? As I would try it if I had more to go on than a chineese medicine book......If this is the only reason to stop then I won't be doing so, living in a hot climate I would not like to have to ware pads.
But I will be watching this thread with interest.
Good Luck to you all. You never know it could work......
Luv Sunny.xx


----------



## mizzlnik

I've never been able to use tampons either - they always felt like they were in the wrong place, and I'm classed as Un-X, so I don't think it's made any difference for me, but there may be a point in it! 

Chris xx


----------



## nugget

Thanks for all your feedback so far - its all very interesting. I've done some more research and there seems to be some contradictions in the info about tampons. There are two things which some people say may affect fertility - first is Rayon which is what tampons are made of. Apparently rayon is not as good as cotton (although of course cotton may be full of chemicals from where it is grown). The other issue is dioxin - which they apparently use as a bleach to make the tampons whiter than white. Dioxin has been proved to be a carcinogenic and has been linked to endometriosis (amongst other things). HOWEVER, when I check the Tampax web site they catagorically say that they do NOT use Dioxins - and they have lots of top technology to check for contaminates and can prove they do not. So now I'm confused  - do we believe Tampax or not ? I've been looking in the supermarket. There is a product called Natracare or something - which says its made with organic products and no chemicals. Maybe that would be worth trying for a few months. Like you Taff - I too have heavy days so will struggle with pads only. There is also a wierd-looking contraption called 'the keeper' which is made of rubber and is similar to a cap I think in that it fits inside you and you take it out to empty it out (!) Better for the environment you see than all that landfill. But tampons are just so convenient!

Incidentally, I read a really interesting paper about this issue which argued that really why do  we ladies have this aversion to seeing and touching our own blood (even if it is horrible) after all - its only natural and its part of us!! Interesting viewpoint. Hope to hear from others on this Tampon Topic .
Best wishes to us all and fingers crossed for the full moon magic spell.


----------



## Lou Demi

Hi Nuggett
I've also read that tampons can interfere with the 'delicate balance of mucus', and dry you out down there! I've been trying to get used to pads again myself - I'd forgotten what it was like and what a godsend tampons were, but I'm prepared to give anything a go. Not wanting to go into too many details  , sometimes at the end of my period on a dry-ish day, removing the tampon took a bit more persuasion than usual, and I felt like I must have left some of the fibres behind - okay, too much information. But this can't be good, so I do put up with the old STs mostly now.
Lou x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Lou I always tend to think the same as you.

Every month I think I will stop using the damn things as just Toxic Shock Syndrome in itself scares the hell outta me but every month I still use them!

Nugget thanks for the info hun - very interesting.


----------



## nugget

Thanks for this Louise - sounds very much like "the keeper" that I read about. Worth trying I guess. 
However, if its fiddly to get used to think I'll wait until I get back from holiday. Nothing worse than having to queue for the loo on a long-haul flight when you are desperate   ... I'm sure you ladies know what I mean!! 
Best wishes
nugget


----------



## gorgelocks

Hi everyone
I've just been reading this thread with real interest. I had no idea about the tampon link to IF! I've been thinking about using a mooncup for a while now. At Glastonbury Festival they have a small display in the Greenfields about the damage tampons do to the environment - it's horrific! My friend uses one regularly now and says they're great. This is just the kick I need to give it a try. Thanks for all the information! xx


----------



## nugget

Just to let you know that I've been using my mooncup for about 6 mnths and now I wouldn't do without it.  I know that some of the media stuff about the tampon thing is a hoax - but I think its common sense that to get tampons so white they must be full of bleach - which can't be good for anyone to have inside them (?)
Anyway - I agree with you about the environmental impact of pads and tampons. Just washing your mooncup out with water makes things so much easier (and cheaper) for everyone. It does take some getting used to though. But persevere with it - there is a definite 'knack' to it which you will get used to after a few times.
best wishes
nugget


----------



## Chris F

Just read this thread with interest, sorry to but in girls, I have read somewhere that tampons don't help with the uterus contracting whilst on period (something like that), I am trying to use towels now, hard at first to get used to, must admit that I don't feel so crampy with using towels as I did with tampons, don't know if that is just me or the fact that it does make a difference.

Chris


----------



## Mummytoone

I switched a few months back as so many people told me about the uterus contracting thing and wondered if it may help my PCOS and ovulation pain.

Its fine actually although I have never had heavy periods, so am quite lucky. 

I def feel less crampy using towel thingies, I use the mega thin ones and it is totally fine.  

L xxxx


----------



## molly l

Hi lou  What a subject ay  I only use tampons when im going on a nite out but i shouldnt be using them as advised by a nurse when i had my first smear at 18 im now 32. They found a nest of fibers high up it could have been fatal and i never had an infection from it so was very lucky.I havnt used them for the last few months but have often wondered if thats not helped my fertility problem.  molly


----------



## Blossie

Hi

Just going through the various boards as quite new to all of this.  I love my mooncup!!    I have had it for about 8 months now and it does take a bit of getting used to but would never ever go back to tampons now.  I also had problems with fibres left and feel so much cleaner using a mooncup.  I do still use pads as well as I suffer from v heavy af.  I would recommend them to anyone.  As well as the mooncup website there is also another website by a Parvi someone that people can use to post their reviews on which is well worth a read.


----------



## Ceri.

OH MY GOD! i must have led a sheltered life! have never heard of this product,but have read the mooncup web site from top to bottom! i have really heavy periods and have to wear tampax and st's, but am willing to give this mooncup lark a go! cheers girlies!
ps are you sure its not messy?


----------



## Nicole P

WOW!  I am with you! I have never heard of mooncup either, but I think you have all convinced me to go out and give it a go!

Thanks! for a great read!!!!  

Nicole


----------



## ma fish

Hello,
I to have stopped using the tampons (or trying!!) Where can you buy mooncup or is it just on the website?
This site is great, I actually feel a bit more normal now - I have spent to years in babyless isolation - should have joined sooner! 
Ma fish


----------



## nugget

Hi Ma Fish
good to hear from you.
Yes I think the Mooncup website (or the keeper is another version) is the only place you can get them. Never seen them in a shop (shame).
It can be messy to start with. But I have got the knack of it after a couple of cycles and would never go back to tampax now. Can' beleive all the money I'm saving - not to mention the environment! It makes you feel really positive!
Look forward to hearing how you got on!
best wishes
Nugget
PS If you need any hints - don't be afraid to ask we're not prudish on this site!


----------



## saphy75

on the web site it says the mooncup is for sale in Boots chemist 

pam xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

think i shall invest in one too as i have to say i started my periods when i was 12 (15yrs ago) and my mum swore by tampax and have always used them- over the yrs i have tried to use pads more then tampax however i get such heavy irrgular bleeds its hard!

good luck with the "mooncup"

xxxx


----------



## acugirl

hello
I got really interested in this subject a couple of years ago. You should read a book called The Curse (can't remember the author's name) - it goes into the subject in depth (obviously). I tried the moon cup but found it MINGING!! - for lots of reasons. Now I use Natracare tampons which I really like. But it's hardly helped my fertility!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mini

just read the mooncup site 

so how do you cope in public loos ? 

take to sink rinse and reinsert ? yuk ! 

Mini x


----------



## joey1

Hi girls.

I'm new to the website and have been reading this thread with interest.

Not only am i suffering with secondary unexplained infertility but am a physio with a interest in women's health.

Now i don't know much about what tampons are made from and if the are a cause of infertility, but I do know that difficulty using tampons - them feeling that they are in the wrong place or falling out - can be a symptom of vaginal prolapses.  This does hinder fertility.

Hope this is of any use.

Good luck to all in getting your happy ever after. 
Love Joe.


----------



## ritzi

me too with the mooncup!!!
wouldn't be without it.
i've also found that i empty it much less often than i would change a tampon, so I never take it out in a public loo - though if i desperately needed to just use the disabled loo which should have a sink.
nichola.x


----------



## acugirl

Hi girls 
You should read a book called The Curse: Confronting the last unmentionalble taboo: menstruation by Karen Houppert. Everything you need to know about tampons!
The moon cup felt so uncomfortable that was ditched pretty quick....... It made me laugh to say what the girls at work wd think if I washed it out in the sink!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nugget

Just to say that I've read that book and also highly recommend it for opening your eyes!
By the way - just bring a bottle of water with you into the loo if you need to change it in a public one.
good luck girlies!
best wishes
nugget
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

